# Boas > Tree Boas >  green tree boa vs green tree python

## TylerxToxic

is there any difference??

----------


## ev477

Yes! http://centralpets.com/php/search/st....php?Story=321

Google helps with these types of questions
and do yo mean Emerald Tree boas?

----------


## DutchHerp

Of course there's a difference.

Boas are viviparous and live in Latin America.

Pythons are oviparous and live in Southeast Asia and Northern Australia.

There are many other differences.

Later, Matt

----------


## mooingtricycle

Also, the name is Emerald Tree Boa  :Smile:

----------


## DutchHerp

> Also, the name is Emerald Tree Boa


Actually, common names don't matter, so the name is _Corallus caninus_.

I'm just being an ass, though.   :Carouse: 

Later, Matt

----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (12-28-2009)

----------


## mooingtricycle

> Actually, common names don't matter, so the name is _Corallus caninus_.
> 
> I'm just being an ass, though.  
> 
> Later, Matt


lmfao. Touche!

----------


## TylerxToxic

> lmfao. Touche!


wtf is touche??
lol

and thanks. I kept seeing like green tree boa and python and like I didnt know why b/c they looked pretty much the same. it just confused me. lol

----------


## Lucas339

> wtf is touche??
> lol
> 
> and thanks. I kept seeing like green tree boa and python and like I didnt know why b/c they looked pretty much the same. it just confused me. lol


they are hugely different!!  emeralds have huge heads when compared to green trees.

and its sounded out as two-shay.

----------


## DavidG

Huge differences. I must agree that to someone not much of an enthusiast they are similar. To us who know both species well they are much different. 

First is a googled picture of an ETB

http://www.noahsboas.com/db4/00359/n...ld-website.JPG

googled picture of a GTP

http://i1.treknature.com/photos/1323...ree_python.jpg

The next big difference you will hear is teeth size. The ETB has fang-like teeth. In that the front two top teeth (an bottom) are MUCH larger than a normal snake with large teeth in the front and gradually smaller as the mouth goes back. 


http://http://www.coralluscaninus.in...inus_fangs.jpg

http://www.seanthomas.net/oldsite/gpython.jpg

both images googled 

Most of the differences really are just the differences in pythons and boas though. Both of these snakes perch in the same matter and green. ETBs have a much longer head (and it's slightly curved) the labial pits are bit and on top of the mouth. Green trees have 5 to 6 (if I counted my guys right with him moving) and are on the lower jaw. Emeralds then to have "flags" that I have never seen on a green tree python. Also size difference is obvious when looking at two full grown adults.

----------

TylerxToxic (08-16-2009)

----------


## CraigC

> Actually, common names don't matter, so the name is _Corallus caninus_.
> 
> I'm just being an ass, though.  
> 
> Later, Matt


Now there are two! _Corallus caninus_, Northern types and _Corallus batesii_, Amazon Basin types. :Wink: 

Craig

----------

_mooingtricycle_ (09-04-2009)

----------


## Simpson Balls

Of course the a difference. GTP are way better in my opinion though,

Daniel

----------


## CraigC

> Of course the a difference. GTP are way better in my opinion though,
> 
> Daniel


Explain! :Very Happy: 

Craig

----------


## Lucas339

> Explain!
> 
> Craig


LOL!!  i find them both amazing!

----------


## zackw419

I've worked with emeralds and biak gtp's at work an the emeralds are my favorite by a long shot. they get so much bigger and they are more docile IMO.

----------

_GpBp_ (09-04-2019)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

boa gives live birth to add onto the list

----------


## DrLew

I have and enjoy both.

----------


## nixer

also note that Corallus annulatus has a pretty high rate of ibd.
really look at this thread and read through all the info and links

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...d.php?t=104079

----------


## Lucas339

> also note that Corallus annulatus has a pretty high rate of ibd.
> really look at this thread and read through all the info and links
> 
> http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...d.php?t=104079


i think the OP was talking Corallus caninus rather than C. annulatus.

however, this is one of the main reasons that i drag my feet when thinking of getting into amazons.  i have only pythons right now and would hate to lose them all.

----------


## Repsrul

There are many differences between them: species, location, birth... The best way is to google. One thing they both have in common is they both are not a beginner snake. 

 One of many thing that I find fascinating is how they are from totally different locations and different species but have evolved to be green tree dwelling snakes. GTP from New Guinea and ETB from South America. Evolution is truly amazing!

----------


## Lucas339

> There are many differences between them: species, location, birth... The best way is to google. One thing they both have in common is they both are not a beginner snake. 
> 
>  One of many thing that I find fascinating is how they are from totally different locations and different species but have evolved to be green tree dwelling snakes. GTP from New Guinea and ETB from South America. Evolution is truly amazing!


well think of this...think of the large flightless birds....same kind of deal going on.

----------

